# [SOLVED] Ultimate PC build



## ash369

My current PC that I built years ago has become obsolete and i would like to make a fresh build. Money is not an issue. Could anyone please recommend me some parts. I want to start from scratch so I will need the whole shabang. Pref AMD parts. Intel is overpriced I think personally.


----------



## MPR

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

You are not going to get "ultimate" with AMD as Intel is leaps and bounds ahead of them. However, you will be able to build a powerful system at a decent price point. Here are the TSF Hardware Team's recommended builds:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html

Look down the listings to Post #2 for UK pricing and availability:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...mmended-builds-2015-a-668661.html#post3910140


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html have a look.

if you go for the top AMD build you could add a second gpu but you would have to get a bigger wattage power supply since the top AMD cards and CPUs use more power.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Ultimate PC build*



greenbrucelee said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html have a look.
> 
> if you go for the top AMD build you could add a second gpu but you would have to get a bigger wattage power supply since the top AMD cards and CPUs use more power.


Or wait a month for AMD to release their latest card which is speculated to have a much lower power usage.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Thanks everyone didn't know about those build recommendations. I'll look in to it.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Just a quick question about the windows 7 OS that was recommended on the build post: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-W...UTF8&qid=1423949784&sr=8-1&keywords=Windows 7

Is this just literally the OS with no bloated extra software? Because thats all i want.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Yes! Its Windows 7 with no additional software.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Ok thanks


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Just bought my first part. The corsair vengeance C70 case


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

I was thinking of a dual screen setup. Could I use this graphics card and connect it to two monitors?

Asus AMD Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II Graphics Card (4GB, GDDR5, PCI Express 3.0):Amazon.co.uk:Computers & Accessories

What would be the best way to connect them? As in I/O cables. Display port, HDMI, DVI, VGA?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Should be able to connect up to four monitors. Use the interfaces/cables your monitors support.

PS: Card does not have a VGA interface and neither DVI is analog integrated, so VGA is out unless you add extra hardware.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Would HDMI and display port be the best ways to connect them then? Will I benefit fully from 1080p and all that good stuff?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

DVI, HDMI and Display Port all support 1080p @ 60Hz. There is no objective reason to use one over the other.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Oh right I didn't know that. I thought there was some benefit to using HDMI over DVI.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

HDMI will also carry audio. Good if you are using a TV for a monitor and wish to use its speakers or if you are piping the signal to your home theatre.


----------



## adawa

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Intel is definitely leading today since dual core processors (IMHO). The $1000 build on TSF Hardware Team's Recommended Builds - 2015 looks good as for price to performance while future proofing your CPU with a 4690K. I personally recommend an i5 processor if you are focused more on gaming and less with video editing/programming.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Had a change of heart about the whole "ultimate PC" thing. I don't want anything over the top. Just going to be using it to play guild wars 2 and csgo and possibly some light video and picture editing.

Which AMD build would u recommend for that? I want to run gw2 as smooth as possible.

The corsair c70 vengeance case not a huge fan of it going to send that back and get something different.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

$900 AMD Build should do the trick.


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

If all you will be doing is both light gaming and also light video editing you can really save some money and have a clean system. 

I would get the PSU from the $900.00 build (the Seasonic 620W) and get this Asus 970 chipset motherboard with an FX6300. An FX 4300 might even work well for you.

ASUS M5A97 R2.0 AM3+ AMD 970 + SB950 6 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

I would top it off the this R9 270 card (non x).

SAPPHIRE DUAL-X 100365L Radeon R9 270 2GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Video Card With BOOST & OC - Newegg.com


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

I don't know if i should go for AMD or Intel. I know it says in the building thread that its personal preference but is there any difference. AMD uses more power doesn't it? Is there anything else that differs from the two?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

AMD tends to be a little cheaper, but unless your super worried about your power bill, they are the same in most regards.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

I didn't like the recommended cases so i got this one instead, is this a decent case? I went for the AMD build but i'm going to edit a few items. Bought the motherboard aswell.

Corsair Graphite Series 230T ATX Compact Mid Tower Windowed Gaming Computer Case with LED Fan - Orange: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00545BZOG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

That case will do!

What items were you looking to edit?


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

That is a nice looking case seems to have good reviews :smile:


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Basing my build on the £700 AMD build but was going to get this ssd instead of the hdd

Samsung 2.5-Inch 250 GB 850 EVO Solid State Drive: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Also need cd drive to install windows.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-DVD-RW...423949827&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+24X+DVD+Burner

Is the power supply still sufficient with those changes?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Yes .


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

You can install Windows via a USB drive, but that does require a PC with a CD ROM to begin with.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

That would mean buying a flash drive big enough to put windows on. How much space would it need? I think it would be cheaper to just buy the cd drive.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

CD ROM would be the better option if you don't have a 8GB flash drive.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Just a quick question about the wires coming from the case for the power button e.x. There is a little arrow on the two pin connectors. What does that signify? How do i know which side is positive and negative so i can put them in the right way round.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Arrow is the positive lead.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

I thought as much, thanks. I'll double check just to make sure i've put them in correctly.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Which slots do i install the RAM in? The two closest to the cpu or do i skip one? Matching the slot colors?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Matching color slots and it should be slots labeled 1 - 2, which will be physical slots 1 - 3.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Ok thanks i thought that was the case but just wanted to make sure. Just a quick question about SSD/HDD. Will installing, running and playing games on a SSD improve the games performance or will it just be the same as it would be on a HDD? Should i go hybrid? SSD for windows and all my programs and files on a HDD?

EDIT: One other thing i forgot to ask. I was wondering about screen resolutions. I usually run at 1920 x 1080 but was wondering if it would be possible to run at a higher resolution than that. The macbook pro i use to have with retina display run at 2560 x 1600 and the picture was amazing. Would i be able to do that with my graphics card and this monitor

Sapphire Dual-X Radeon R9 270X OC 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card with Boost: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
ASUS VE247H 24 inch LED Widescreen Full HD 1080p Support with HDMI 2ms Response Time Splendid? Video Intelligence Technology: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*



> Ok thanks i thought that was the case but just wanted to make sure. Just a quick question about SSD/HDD. Will installing, running and playing games on a SSD improve the games performance or will it just be the same as it would be on a HDD? Should i go hybrid? SSD for windows and all my programs and files on a HDD?


Running games on an SSD will only allow them to open faster, they won't run faster; unless they are single player games only.

I recommend an SSD for Windows and items you want to run fast then a HDD for everything else.



> EDIT: One other thing i forgot to ask. I was wondering about screen resolutions. I usually run at 1920 x 1080 but was wondering if it would be possible to run at a higher resolution than that. The macbook pro i use to have with retina display run at 2560 x 1600 and the picture was amazing. Would i be able to do that with my graphics card and this monitor


That monitor will only output to 1920x1080 and I would find that to suffice. As long as its an VA, IPS or PLS panel, you should have a enjoyable viewing experience.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Should be little difference in actual game play. Your games will start much quicker, and maps will load significantly quicker. Online games, as always, are at the mercy of your network/internet connection.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Thanks for all the help!

Is there any trick to putting thermal paste on? Does it need to be spread across the whole cpu or would just putting a pea size amount on the cpu and squashing it down with the heat sink be ok? I have some Zalman thermal paste with a brush i usually use that and just brush it on.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

No trick. Either method is acceptable. Refer to the manufacturer's instructions.

Personally, I use the glob and squash method.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

So it doesn't need to cover the whole cpu?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

It does need to cover the metal heatsink on the CPU. Here's how:

Put a small pea sized drop in the center of the CPU heat sink block and then apply your CPU cooler. That will push the paste around the entire CPU.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Does not need to cover the entire heat spreader. The actual cpu is a centimeter sized chip of silicon in the approximate center. The glob and squash method will spread the compound out enough to cover sufficient area.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Chief is right, you may see many guides on the internet or someone may tell you that your supposed to cover the entire cpu but it's wrong. Covering the whole cpu serves no purpose, you only need to cover the cores.

When you put a small pea size drop of paste on the middle of the cpu when you tighten the heatsink down it will spread the paste enough and correctly to cover the cores.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Quick question about the gfx card. Should I use a seperate cable for each PCI e power slot. There are two. Or should I use a single cable that splits in to two?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Use two separate cables.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Why is that?


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Finally finished with my pc. Are these temps normal/ok? Everything seems to be working ok.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Provided the readings are accurate, temps are fine.


----------



## ash369

*Re: Ultimate PC build*

Cool. Thanks a lot to everyone that helped. Very happy with my build!


----------



## greenbrucelee

dont use speedfan for temps use your BIOS (most accurate) or HWmonitor. speedfan has not been accurate for years.


----------



## ash369

Ok, not had any issues so far. Temps look fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Make sure to get all of the latest Windows Updates and drivers for the system, if you haven't already.


----------



## ash369

Got a problem. Happened twice now getting BSOD when playing games. Can anyone help please?



Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	3b
  BCP1:	00000000C0000005
  BCP2:	FFFFF80002AAD940
  BCP3:	FFFFF88008BD1ED0
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\062415-11809-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Ashley\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-16286-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## ash369

Also are these load temps normal as pc feels very hot. This is under load. Playing a game, downloading a game and listening to spotify.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

ash369 said:


> Got a problem. Happened twice now getting BSOD when playing games. Can anyone help please?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:    BlueScreen
> OS Version:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
> Locale ID:    2057
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode:    3b
> BCP1:    00000000C0000005
> BCP2:    FFFFF80002AAD940
> BCP3:    FFFFF88008BD1ED0
> BCP4:    0000000000000000
> OS Version:    6_1_7601
> Service Pack:    1_0
> Product:    768_1
> 
> Files that help describe the problem:
> C:\Windows\Minidump\062415-11809-01.dmp
> C:\Users\Ashley\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-16286-0.sysdata.xml
> 
> Read our privacy statement online:
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409
> 
> If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
> C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


That's a driver issue. Our team can hopefully take a look at that:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs 

Please note that the BSOD team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*




ash369 said:


> Also are these load temps normal as pc feels very hot. This is under load. Playing a game, downloading a game and listening to spotify.


Under load, those temps are perfectly fine.


----------



## ash369

I think i fixed it by updating the graphics card driver. Installed the driver from the disk that came with the card so obviously must of been an old copy. Was able to play a game for over an hour with no problems. Thank you for the reply hopefully its ok now.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Installing from the CD is smart, but they should always be updated ASAP through the drivers on the manufacturer's website. :thumb:


----------



## ash369

Is there any free programs you would recommend that can tell me if new drivers are available for my hardware?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

App Center for Gigabyte: GIGABYTE - Support - Utility - Motherboard

SSD: Samsung SSD Downloads | Samsung SSD

AMD: AMD Driver Autodetect


----------



## rustyweasle

Hi just my two pence worth... don't go for amd...especially if money is no object
please check out my specs as this is as fast as running w7 I7 [email protected] a hex core would be faster but get a clean install of W10 it is WOW fast running I5 3570k @4.0mhz AS fast as the above.
and get a best quality psu (don't scrimp on the most important part)as your pc not only needs power but it needs Clean power and a cheaper psu don't give clean stable amps/wattage
Also bin the Intel cooler(any thing is better for over clocking In the future)
get an ssd or even pcie /m2 drive (havnt tried m2 Yet)
If you plan to edit video etc then an I7 is a must as it has hyper threading 8 or 12 threads 
a Good quality mother board as the data through put is better than a lower/cheaper model 
basic stuff if you building a future proof pc get the best ...but bare in mind that new is not necessarily the fastest as it seams to be more power saving than performance 
i'm running a LG34uc87 @3440x1440 1xmsi gtx 970 @1508mhz 60fps playing titanfall/watchdogs/bf4 max 67deg gpu, 57deg cpu I7 4790k @4.7 :dance:


----------

